# The Contents of Night Lords the Omnibus



## serghe (Apr 6, 2011)

http://aarondembskibowden.wordpress.com/2014/03/07/look-what-i-saw-in-the-wild/

Aaron listed the stories which will be included in the Night Lords the Omnibus. Unfortunately, there will be no new stories. 

Well it saves me another $30.k:


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Meh, I'm still buying it. Just looks so damn pretty, gonna look awesome on the bookshelf collection.


----------



## Stop Making Sense (Nov 4, 2012)

Odd that it's the same artwork on the inside of the LE Crimson Slaughter Codex:

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440160a&prodId=prod2380176a

Still nice artwork, I just thought it odd.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

When is this out?


----------



## Stop Making Sense (Nov 4, 2012)

Amazon states the 10th of June for $14.

http://www.amazon.com/Night-Lords-Aaron-Dembski-Bowden/dp/184970676X/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1394493232&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=nightlords+omnibus


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

I thought the omnibus was going to have different artwork? Weird.

Regardless, I'm stoked to replace my original novels with this pretty piece.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I've not read the latest/last one, does it tie everything up?


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

On a scale of 1 to 10 - Yes.:grin:


----------

